# 2 hours since first lamb, still showing signs of labor



## bocephus (May 18, 2013)

She started showing early signs this morning. At 12pm I went out and she had clear goo hanging from her. At 12:30 she was cleaning a healthy lamb. It's now 2:30, she pawing at the ground all over and gritting her teeth but not much else going on. 

Do I try and give her privacy, time to call the vet?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 18, 2013)

If you are concerned, I would restrain her and feel inside and see if you feel another lamb! If there is one in there you will feel it!


----------



## bocephus (May 18, 2013)

I had a vet come out. Nothing inside, apparently she was just laboring to get rid of the placenta for a couple of hours.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 19, 2013)

Glad everything turned out fine!!!


----------

